# Taipan scare for mum and toddler



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 15, 2012)

Taipan scare for mum and toddler | The Courier-Mail


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2012)

At least they had some sensible advice right at the end there...


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 15, 2012)

But now we have snake repellent in the garden and are much more prepared.

Yes, cause it really works......just ask the people selling it!!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 15, 2012)

Range extension?


----------



## Khagan (Feb 15, 2012)

> She believed the snake was a highly venomous taipan.





> "We didn't know about taipans, we didn't know about snakes," she said.



...The ID is coming from someone who is quoted a few sentences later saying they know nothing about snakes lol?


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 15, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> But now we have snake repellent in the garden and are much more prepared.
> 
> Yes, cause it really works......just ask the people selling it!!



Yes, ask the people selling it for me...and while your at it can you get me some snake poop for my rat infestation...:lol:


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 16, 2012)

It is concerning Taipans are down here as they are more of a snake from the tropics and up north?


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2012)

Taipans are found into northern nsw and while rare in brisbane they still occur in very low numbers


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 16, 2012)

Khagan said:


> ...The ID is coming from someone who is quoted a few sentences later saying they know nothing about snakes lol?



The husband was probably the one who identified it as a taipan.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHHA IS THIS COMMENT A JOKE?!?!!!

*Johnno *_Posted at 6:49 AM February 14, 2012_​I'm moving to NSW as apparently they only have snakes in zoo's. I must have killed the last brown snake 48 years ago, which was a good 7 footer. ( you work it out in metric ) which frightened the beejesus out of me

OMG i just lost my ******* hahahhahahahhahahhahhaahahhahahahahhahahahhahaha​


----------



## Jeannine (Feb 16, 2012)

_But now we have snake repellent in the garden and are much more prepared._

*a friend of mine has some of these in her gardens and swears by them, shes not had ONE snake since putting them around her gardens and she use to get a lot of browns coming around her chook yard 

but no doubt she will be called a liar or told she is wrong and shes just not seeing them anymore
*


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 17, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> _But now we have snake repellent in the garden and are much more prepared._
> 
> *a friend of mine has some of these in her gardens and swears by them, shes not had ONE snake since putting them around her gardens and she use to get a lot of browns coming around her chook yard
> 
> ...





that is the kind of observation and comment you would expect a child to make,"i havent seen any since".
This absolutely has nothing to do with those ridiculous "snake repellers". i work fulltime as a professional snake catcher and have to remove snakes from properties with those stupid devices all the time.snakes pay no attention to them whatsover. if anyone doesnt beleive me go borrow or buy one and put a snake on the ground next to it and prove what im saying wrong.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a rock outside my house that prevents tigers. It works because I haven't seen a tiger since I put the rock down.


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 17, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> that is the kind of observation and comment you would expect a child to make,"i havent seen any since".
> This absolutely has nothing to do with those ridiculous "snake repellers". i work fulltime as a professional snake catcher and have to remove snakes from properties with those stupid devices all the time.snakes pay no attention to them whatsover. if anyone doesnt beleive me go borrow or buy one and put a snake on the ground next to it and prove what im saying wrong.



Mate ill second that, several times now ive pulled snakes from chicken pens/yards that have these repellers around them, one guy had spent in excess of $500 on these "snake repellers" but I still found a large "eb" in the bedding material inside the protected zone. I had a manufacturer contact me asking if i would sell this product, i said sure if they work, give me a coupple so i can test them out...... and im still waiting, this was Januray last year, and still no responce.
And as for the taipan in brisbane area.... I wish, I love them and have a huge respect for them, and getting a bit sick of catching the eb all the time.......
Graeme


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 17, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> I have a rock outside my house that prevents tigers. It works because I haven't seen a tiger since I put the rock down.



Mate where did you get the rock from, i hope its not one of the illegal imports, i hear there very dangerous.....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 18, 2012)

hey the guy trying to flog off those snake repellers contacted me through my work colleage seeing if we wanted to sell them to our customers,he told him they work on all snakes except tiger snakes!!!
i like the snake repellent rocks they work just as good


----------



## JasonL (Feb 18, 2012)

Tigers have super powers.


----------

